# OT: Do you eat the eggs you colored for easter?



## Jeannabna (Jun 26, 2006)

Just curious, we always did growing up and a friend of mine says that her family doesn't.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, as long as they have been refridgerated. If they were used for an egg hunt or something and sitting outside for a few hours, no.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Of course! Even if they sat out all morning. I can't imagine wasting all of those eggs (growing up, 7 of us each getting a dozen to decorate)!

Much easier eating them with one child doing the decorating.









I think I'd sit there and blow out all the raw eggs before dying the shells if I wasn't going to eat them hardboiled.


----------



## hummingmom (Apr 18, 2008)

As the PP said, if we weren't comfortable eating them -- e.g., if we were going to be using artificial food dyes (which my DC react badly to), or if the eggs would be sitting out for a long time -- I'd hollow them out before coloring them. We used to do that when I was a child. Some got broken, and there was always the risk of forgetting what you were doing and sucking on raw egg, but it added to the excitement.







There seems to be more salmonella around these days, so I'd probably give the eggs a good wipe with alcohol first, or blanch them in boiling water for a few seconds.

I was thinking about this today... from what I've seen, most people just use hard-boiled eggs and throw them out after Easter. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I can't imagine treating perfectly good eggs that way. Some chicken worked hard for that!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes! What a waste of food not to....

For eggs hunts we use plastic refillable eggs... we've actually used the same plastic eggs for about ten years now. At our house, the Easter Bunny leaves a basket with a few things in it and also hits the plastic eggs, and coloring hardboiled eggs is something we do together as a family.

Dar


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Of course we do! And yes, we refrigerate them. And no, we don't do Easter egg hunts.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yup we do. We do our egg hunt with plastic eggs too.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

No, because I don't like hard boiled eggs. My kids do, though, so they will eat them.

We decorate 2 dozen or so and they remain refridgerated. The Easter bunny hides plastic eggs.


----------



## vitochka (Nov 4, 2006)

I use onion shells to color the eggs so they are perfectly eatable for me.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

We've always emptied the eggs before coloring/painting/dying them. No wasted eggs!


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh yes, we definitely eat them. I make deviled eggs out of them.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I think it's extremely wasteful not to.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Yep, but we don't use them for the egg hunt. When I was a kid, my mother made a special recipe on Easter, called goldenrod eggs, that used up all of our dyed eggs so they wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought a little doohicky to blow them out first, and we'll be using natural homemade dyes.

Why waste the eggs?







:


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

We dye them, we hunt them(they don't stay out for hours, and even so..they're in their own wrapper lol) then we rinse them and make deviled eggs to have with Easter dinner.

Unless the girls decide we need to do "painted" or glitter eggs, then we just buy the cheapest conventional white eggs to color and toss since we don't like these anyhow.

I'd rather make creamed eggs but everyone else likes deviled


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

We always make egg salad. It's our Easter tradition. I cannot wasting that many eggs, seriously. And I grew up in a home where there is no understanding of food poisoning, my mother leaves food out for days and still eats it, so even if they get left out/used for an egg hunt, we still eat them.

What's the difference between creamed eggs and deviled eggs?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

When I was a kid, we used those egg dye kits, which I don't think even claimed to be foodsafe. We would do some that we blew out, (and eat those eggs), and the rest hard boiled and get thrown out after. Don't make easter eggs anymore, but if I used natural food dyes to color them, I'd eat them. Likely, I'd blow them out, but they are more delicate that way.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Of course! I would never have occurred to me to not eat them.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes. We do natural food dyes (onion skins, celery seeds, raspberries, etc) and use them in an egg hunt. They are rarely out of the fridge for more than an hour for our egg hunt. I'll probably make deviled eggs this year.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Eggs dyed with food grade dye, yes. Pysanki, no


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

We love hard boiled eggs, egg salad, deviled eggs...there are lots of ways to use hard-boiled eggs.

Is it really an issue to eat the eggs dyed with the cheap food dye? I mean it's just on the shell - i can't imagine an egg dipped in dye for 10 seconds is really going to absorb the chemicals through the shell. If i'm wrong, i'd love to hear why.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalisis* 
What's the difference between creamed eggs and deviled eggs?

Kalisis, creamed eggs are very different. Essentially you make a basic white sauce and stir in the chopped hard boiled eggs, salt, pepper, and serve it all warm over toast. It's more of an old fashioned breakfast dish. You can add any herbs or spices you like, personally I like them with a little curry powder stirred in.


----------



## Jeannabna (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flower01* 
We love hard boiled eggs, egg salad, deviled eggs...there are lots of ways to use hard-boiled eggs.

Is it really an issue to eat the eggs dyed with the cheap food dye? I mean it's just on the shell - i can't imagine an egg dipped in dye for 10 seconds is really going to absorb the chemicals through the shell. If i'm wrong, i'd love to hear why.

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## hummingmom (Apr 18, 2008)

Egg shells are a semipermeable membrane. Maybe none of the dye is going to get through in 10 seconds -- or when the eggs are sitting in the fridge for however long afterward -- but I'm just not comfortable taking the chance, given how atrocious my children's behavior gets when they consume the stuff.

I guess I'm coming at this from a different perspective; we always blew out the eggs, so it just seems like the ordinary way to do things. It's a little more work, but there are several advantages besides the dye issue. You can cook the eggs in a variety of ways, not just hard-boiled. The decorated eggs can sit on the table for as long as you like, rather than being hidden away in the fridge. If there's an especially lovely one, you can even save it as a family heirloom. And if it gets crushed, well, that's a reminder of the fragility of life.









For all the egg-blowers out there, this page has some suggestions that look helpful.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

hmm, seems to me that it would be totally obvious if an egg you were about to eat has food dye in it, it would be colored? I wouldn't eat the ones that ended up dyed in the process (usually a crack ), but have no problem eating the others.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Princess ConsuelaB* 
Kalisis, creamed eggs are very different. Essentially you make a basic white sauce and stir in the chopped hard boiled eggs, salt, pepper, and serve it all warm over toast. It's more of an old fashioned breakfast dish. You can add any herbs or spices you like, personally I like them with a little curry powder stirred in.

This sounds really yummy!!!

We blow our eggs into a bowl before we decorate them (that's just they way my mom always did it), and I make a strata or frittata or quiche.

Last year instead of dying them, I got out some tissue paper, and some shape paper punches and cut out a bunch of butterflys, flowers, birds etc. and then glued those on. They looked so pretty, and I saw today that martha stewarts mag has something similar.









This year we are going to break the tops off our dyed eggs and plant little sprouted seedlings into them. (Saw it in some mag at the store, thought it was a great idea!







)


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

We will be dyeing and eating this year, using all natural food colours. We too react badly to artificials. I found a webpage with instructions and lists of natural foods to use which looks great (am I allowed to post the link to it?)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
I think I'd sit there and blow out all the raw eggs before dying the shells if I wasn't going to eat them hardboiled.









We did that sometimes when I was a kid. We had pet ducks, and used the duck eggs for many things. But, we didn't like them boiled. So, we'd blow out a dozen or so, and paint the shells. Then, mom would bake a nice, rich Easter cake with some of the eggs, and use the rest for other cooking.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flower01* 
We love hard boiled eggs, egg salad, deviled eggs...there are lots of ways to use hard-boiled eggs.

Is it really an issue to eat the eggs dyed with the cheap food dye? I mean it's just on the shell - i can't imagine an egg dipped in dye for 10 seconds is really going to absorb the chemicals through the shell. If i'm wrong, i'd love to hear why.

Some of them do. I sometimes get a bit of colouring in patches on some of the eggs. Most of them are clear, though.


----------



## hummingmom (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heba* 
We will be dyeing and eating this year, using all natural food colours. We too react badly to artificials. I found a webpage with instructions and lists of natural foods to use which looks great (am I allowed to post the link to it?)

Please do post it; I'm sure lots of us would be interested.







MDC encourages users to share links to helpful information.

(There _are_ restrictions on links that promote one's own business, or that are intended to draw people's attention to inflammatory discussions at other boards -- see the user agreement for details. But I don't think egg dyeing is sufficiently controversial to qualify.







)


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks - I've just reviewed the rules (silly me, should have checked earlier). Here's the link: http://chemistry.about.com/od/holida...tereggdyes.htm

I think we're going to have fun!







:


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

yep


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minerva* 
I bought a little doohicky to blow them out first, and we'll be using natural homemade dyes.

Why waste the eggs?







:


There's a tool to do that? I just poke a hole in it with a pin (like several holes in a circle close together so it perforates it) Where do you get the tool?

A couple weeks ago we started blowing out our eggs whenever we use them and saving the shells. A few days before easter we'll decorate them then put them on a string and drape them over a tree!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
There's a tool to do that? I just poke a hole in it with a pin (like several holes in a circle close together so it perforates it) Where do you get the tool?

A couple weeks ago we started blowing out our eggs whenever we use them and saving the shells. A few days before easter we'll decorate them then put them on a string and drape them over a tree!

We did ours with felt pen and clear nail polish. My mom still has a dozen of them - they're about 25-30 years old. It always feels cool to see them on the shelf in her living room. When my kids are older, I may ask if I can have them to decorate the house...but they'd just get smashed now.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heba* 
Thanks - I've just reviewed the rules (silly me, should have checked earlier). Here's the link: http://chemistry.about.com/od/holida...tereggdyes.htm

I think we're going to have fun!







:

I want to try the natural dyes, too--but then read somewhere that the eggs take on the taste of whatever you used for the dye. I don't want to taste coffee or blueberries on my eggs.


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 22, 2009)

We like to make ours into deviled eggs - here is my favorite recipe...

http://www.pamperedchef.com/our_prod...recipeId=37001


----------

